# Sharing swarm trap video



## murphys110 (Jun 10, 2015)

First time trying to catch swarms this year, and made a few traps. Caught two!

We moved the second yesterday, and left it way too long (as you'll see if you watch it). Our hives are quite a distance and we can't bee there as often as we'd like...

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Another video by beginners in their immaculately clean bee suits doing it wrong for the first time. Why can't they wait to do the video until they have figured out how to do it right? Falling off that ladder would have made for an expensive swarm. Hanging the trap rather than screwing it in ten feet up. Making the box to 160 year old beespace rules would have saved the big wild comb mess.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I think the only mistakes the girls made was duh, the ladder, very unsafe, and not being prepared with empty frames and rubber bands. Of course, I am a second year beek and have only trapped a few. I've given up on ladders and only put the boxes where I can reach them from the ground, but use the same size box. To each, their own.:gh:


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

The ground is much safer or at least a manageable reach without a ladder. Just use an old brood box, preferably a deep. If you don’t have drawn comb, use whatever frames you have to avoid a mess. They will still come!


----------



## murphys110 (Jun 10, 2015)

odfrank said:


> Another video by beginners in their immaculately clean bee suits doing it wrong for the first time. Why can't they wait to do the video until they have figured out how to do it right? Falling off that ladder would have made for an expensive swarm. Hanging the trap rather than screwing it in ten feet up. Making the box to 160 year old beespace rules would have saved the big wild comb mess.


Thought Californians were supposed to be more relaxed... 

1) Beeks for 5 years, still learning
2) not immaculately clean... maybe you need your readers?
3) The video was shot and really totally for, my dad. He likes watching.
4) I happen to like ladders
5) It actually was hung (the hole) but the obsessive in me decided to add a couple of screws... won't do that next time.
6) Bee space was what I followed for that. The problem wasn't the trap, but my procrastination tending to it.

Really not posted as a 'how to'... Just sharing for the folks who might enjoy. I've learned so much in sharing my failures here over the years and gained great insight from compassionate senior beeks... Sometimes I forget about the few bitter old farts who've forgotten that you catch more flies with honey than well, you know...


----------



## murphys110 (Jun 10, 2015)

JWPalmer said:


> I think the only mistakes the girls made was duh, the ladder, very unsafe, and not being prepared with empty frames and rubber bands. Of course, I am a second year beek and have only trapped a few. I've given up on ladders and only put the boxes where I can reach them from the ground, but use the same size box. To each, their own.:gh:


thanks, may go lower next time...


----------



## murphys110 (Jun 10, 2015)

Charlie B said:


> The ground is much safer or at least a manageable reach without a ladder. Just use an old brood box, preferably a deep. If you don’t have drawn comb, use whatever frames you have to avoid a mess. They will still come!
> 
> Yes it is! If I have unused deeps next year may try that. These worked well, and the first didn't have this issue because I got to it in time. I knew better than to let that second one wait so long... won't do that again!
> Thanks!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

murphys110 said:


> Thought Californians were supposed to be more relaxed... Sometimes I forget about the few bitter old farts who've forgotten that you catch more flies with honey than well, you know...


:lpf:


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

that which does not break your leg makes you stronger


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I am dying from a guilty conscience. I still have two of my traps from last year up in trees where a ladder is the only means of access. Earlier this week I saw that a swarm had moved in to this one. This trap is in my backyard so there is no excuse for not knowing the move in day, but there it is. I have one frame of drawn comb and five frames of foundationless in the box, I think. Waiting to see pollen going in before I pull it down and hive it. I will have the extra empty frames and rubber bands available when I do.


----------



## murphys110 (Jun 10, 2015)

Saltybee said:


> that which does not break your leg makes you stronger


...after a period of recovery...


----------



## murphys110 (Jun 10, 2015)

JWPalmer said:


> I am dying from a guilty conscience.


Don't worry, I'm sure the bees are quite happy!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

"Bitter old farts from California "

There could be no better description of Charlie and me than that! And needing to put on our readers! Ha!

If we had known there were women in those bee suits we would of course kept our mouths shut.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> "Bitter old farts from California "
> 
> There could be no better description of Charlie and me than that!.


I’ll thank you Ollie not to include me in your “Bitter old fartness” description. My post to Murphy’s was positive.

By the way Murphy’s, the second picture in my post was Ollie’s old ugly silver jumbo trap vs. my 8 frame deep. We had a swarm trap competition because of Ollie’s constant bragging and you’ll be pleased to know that I won!


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

odfrank said:


> "Bitter old farts from California "
> 
> There could be no better description of Charlie and me than that! And needing to put on our readers! Ha!
> 
> If we had known there were women in those bee suits we would of course kept our mouths shut.


Sometimes, when you find yourself in the bottom of a deep hole, it is a good idea to STOP digging. You really do need the readers if you couldn't see they were women.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

JWPalmer said:


> Sometimes, when you find yourself in the bottom of a deep hole, it is a good idea to STOP digging. You really do need the readers if you couldn't see they were women.


Yeah, I picked up on that real fast, and I need a prescription change. Did you know that some women are "daughters"?


----------



## murphys110 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hmmm..... I'm conflicted... since the tone has changed decidedly more upbeat, should I add one last correction that I am in fact, male...? That's me and my wife. I blame my mother for the name, but it's grown on me. Could have been named "Sue"...


----------



## murphys110 (Jun 10, 2015)

Charlie B said:


> I’ll thank you Ollie not to include me in your “Bitter old fartness” description. My post to Murphy’s was positive.
> 
> By the way Murphy’s, the second picture in my post was Ollie’s old ugly silver jumbo trap vs. my 8 frame deep. We had a swarm trap competition because of Ollie’s constant bragging and you’ll be pleased to know that I won!
> 
> View attachment 41831


Congratulations! I was trying to win the "time spent in trap" competition... might have won that one...


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

How do you do? God, now it is me that needs the readers. I went with the names on the intro credits and just assumed...


----------



## murphys110 (Jun 10, 2015)

JWPalmer said:


> How do you do? God, now it is me that needs the readers. I went with the names on the intro credits and just assumed...


No worries! Not the first and won't be the last... although usually visually I'm obviously male, but I'll get over it.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

well I did not read the names and I did get one was one and one the other.


----------



## Susieb (Jun 11, 2017)

murphys110 said:


> Hmmm..... I'm conflicted... since the tone has changed decidedly more upbeat, should I add one last correction that I am in fact, male...? That's me and my wife. I blame my mother for the name, but it's grown on me. Could have been named "Sue"...




That would have been a fine name. 


Thank you for sharing your video. I like seeing what other people are doing, right, wrong or whatever. We are all learning and growing.


----------



## Susieb (Jun 11, 2017)

Did you keep the comb to re-purpose it (melt it down and reuse it)?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Susie,

Please do not bring up melting wax. You will never hear the end of Odfrank’s bragging about how well he melts wax!!!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Have I told you folks about my wax melting methods and how I got this orange wax?


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

I've never heard the story.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Saltybee said:


> I've never heard the story.


Salty, please do not encourage him. It’s like feeding the bears at Yellowstone. You will be in grave danger of hearing constant bragging. He will also hi jack poor Murphy’s thread after insulting her....I mean him. Whatever!


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Speaking of the him/ her thing, who is Lisa, who is Kiley, and who is Frank? If Kiley is the guy, does that make Frank a girl? Or did someone's parents have a mean streak and name their son Lisa? I am sooooo confused.:scratch:

And just how did Ollie get that pretty orange wax?


----------



## murphys110 (Jun 10, 2015)

Susieb said:


> That would have been a fine name


Of course!  Johnny Cash reference...


----------



## murphys110 (Jun 10, 2015)

JWPalmer said:


> Speaking of the him/ her thing, who is Lisa, who is Kiley, and who is Frank? If Kiley is the guy, does that make Frank a girl? Or did someone's parents have a mean streak and name their son Lisa?


Kiley, big
Lisa, small
Frank (patriarch), off camera
...and yes, her parent's do have a mean streak...


----------



## Susieb (Jun 11, 2017)

murphys110 said:


> Of course!  Johnny Cash reference...


I know, Susieb reference.


----------



## murphys110 (Jun 10, 2015)

Susieb said:


> I know, Susieb reference.


:applause:


----------

